# Do you think its weird to put butter on a sandwich?



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

This is to help settle a debate between my dh and myself.

I say that it is downright weird and rather gross to put butter on a sandwich. By sandwich, I am talking about a meat-and-cheese type sandwich. Turkey with butter and lettuce. That kind of thing. I think mayo is normal, but not necessary.

Dh says it is a totally normal and unsurprising thing to put butter on any kind of sandwich at all. He doesn't do it personally, as he prefers mustard, but he sees it as a very normal sandwich ingredient.

Who is right? Don't be afraid to be judgmental!


----------



## MomBirthmomStepmom (May 14, 2005)

I think it's weird to put it on a meat and cheese type sandwich... HOWEVERRRRRRRR I like having butter and peanut butter sandwiches, so my opinion may not count














:


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

Brits use butter but I know my ILs found it weird when my mum was preparing sandwiches for dd's b'day party. MIL looked horrified and suggested mayo - which my mum thought was downright weird.

So there you go.


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

I would use butter, mayo, and mustard (depending on the sandwich)

And probably liverwurst and cream cheese too....


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm with Ewwwww! But then again, my dh is grossed out that I like a chunk of nice extra sharp chedder cheese with my apple pie.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

nak

I chose Ewwww...I do enjoy pb and butter though. I think it's gross because of the amount. I like butter but VERY thinly.....everyone I know slops it on like it's jelly.......


----------



## MomBirthmomStepmom (May 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OtherMother'n'Madre*
nak

I chose Ewwww...I do enjoy pb and butter though. I think it's gross because of the amount. I like butter but VERY thinly.....everyone I know slops it on like it's jelly.......









:LOL I use a thin amount too, just enough so the pb doesn't stick to the rof of my mouth...lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Britishmum*
Brits use butter but I know my ILs found it weird when my mum was preparing sandwiches for dd's b'day party. MIL looked horrified and suggested mayo - which my mum thought was downright weird

:LOL Well, my dad was born and raised in England, and he was the one who got me putting butter on my pb sandwiches...lol Makes sense now


----------



## PadmaMorgana (Apr 14, 2004)

ew ew ew

DH likes butter, peanut butter and honey. Yeck. He used to put butter on sandwhiches until I came along and corrupted him


----------



## MomBirthmomStepmom (May 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *race_kelly*
I'm with Ewwwww! But then again, my dh is grossed out that I like a chunk of nice extra sharp chedder cheese with my apple pie.

ANother :LOL for me... (stop me before I kill the thread!! lol)

When I was a teenager, I worked for Hickory Farms, and they had Apple Pie Cheddar... It took me forever to get the courage to try it, cause I thought it was cheese that had apple pie flavoring...lol I didn't realize people put cheddar on/with their apple pie!


----------



## fire_in_july (Jun 10, 2005)

I voted ewwwwwwwwwwww!

BUT it also grosses me out to see mayo, mustard, ketchup...just about any condiment on a sandwich.

I have a VERY short list of condiment sauces that DON'T gack me out - BBQ sauce, salsa, soy sauce, teriyaki sauce....ummm, that's about it!

Barbeque sauce for sandwiches when fitting or else nothing at all for me please!!


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

Its an English thing. My hubby, who's parents are English and Scottish, puts butter on sandwiches often.
I like butter and cucumber sandwiches., Yummm


----------



## Lisalee2 (Dec 12, 2001)

I don't think it's gross.







I put a very thin layer on my dh's meat & cheese sandwiches. I pack his lunches daily and the butter helps to keep the bread from getting all soggy from the mayo. It doesn't taste bad either.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boobiemama*
Its an English thing. My hubby, who's parents are English and Scottish, puts butter on sandwiches often.

Sure it's not just European? DS and I ate at IKEA







the other day and bought the turkey and cheese baguette....it had turkey, some kind of cheese, and, to our utter disgust and horror with the 1st bite--BUTTER.

Needless to say, we scraped it off very well and enjoyed our sandwich.

Kelly

PS-For the record, i don't find it weird at all. Just gross. Besides, butter has no nutritional value.

PPS-Lisa, you could always put the mayo between the meats/cheeses.


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:

Sure it's not just European?
It is also not uncommon in Canada.


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brisen*
It is also not uncommon in Canada.

Ah ha! This may explain it: Dh grew up in Northern Minnesota, 200 miles south of the Canadian border! Maybe that's why it seems normal to him.

I grew up in the South, far removed from anything European or Canadian. I like butter in my GRITS.


----------



## Best Feeling (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubylyu*
Ah ha! This may explain it: Dh grew up in Northern Minnesota, 200 miles south of the Canadian border! Maybe that's why it seems normal to him.

I grew up in the South, far removed from anything European or Canadian. I like butter in my GRITS.









My DH is from Southern Minnesota and his family does the same thing. I thought it was weird but now I prefer it to Mayo. Mayo is now my ewwwww food,


----------



## BabyOsMommy (Jul 1, 2003)

Sandwiches without butter are weird here in Canada... at least I'm Canadian and it's weird to not put butter on a sandwich.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

I think it's european. My mom, from norway, put butter on sandwiches when i was growing up. so no, it isn't strange to me at all.

I love butter. I could just take a big bite of it right off the stick.


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

I think maybe it used to be more common in the US, but the custom died out for some reason. My DP and I both remember our grandmothers making sandwiches for us when we were kids and putting butter on them as if it were a normal thing. (And both of us were kind of grossed out, since our parents didn't put butter on sandwiches and so it seemed weird to us.)


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

We do butter too. Butter and turkey, ham, whatever. I was raised on dutch food though so I think it's perfectly normal. I remember having butter and liverworst (sp) sandwiches in my lunchbox for school and thinking it was totally normal. HAHAHA I dont put cheese with butter though....

Dh thinks its weird. When we go to my grandparents house and they make sandwiches with ham and butter on bread, he is like "umm, mayo?!" LOL

I HATE mayo.


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

I think it's perfectly normal and delicious, but then I too, am not American.


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

Well, I think it's ewwwww, but my mother has butter on everything. Her parents were nothern european and her grandmother was frm Canadian, so maybe that's why.

Butter, for mom, goes on cheese sandwiches(I like mustard), PBand J's or just PB's, meat and cheese, all veggies, plain white bread with some sugar, pasta, rice, etc, etc, etc.

Hmm, maybe that's why her cholesterol is high?


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

i too wasnt raised in the US so i chose mmmmmm.

great 'english' sandwich is (at least for me) nice crusty whole wheat bread slices with butter and some home grown tomatoes with butter and a dash of salt and pepper on it. yuuuummm!!

but the first time i was making tuna fish sandwiches the lady i worked for as a nanny gave me wierd looks. because i was spreading the mayo on the bread adn then 'spreading' the fish.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Is the bread toasted? Because toasting bread by melting a bit of butter in a fry pan is one of life's great joyful splurges :LOL . Butter on untoasted bread, however, is a blot upon the universe.







:LOL

Ooops, I forgot about crusty bread. It still is better warmed, but butter can be forgiven if the bread is crusty.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Yeah I think it's totally disgusting (though not sure why... what's the diff between butter and mayo really). I knew someone who buttered his brownies. My MIL puts butter on her BLTs. And dh always puts butter on his toast before the peanut butter.


----------



## ombra*luna (May 1, 2003)

I only eat vegan food now, but when I was a kid I used to make ham sandwiches with butter.

If I wanted to have something like that now, I think it would be potato chip sandwiches with earth balance (vegan spread that is sort of like butter).


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Hmm, why would anyone NOT put butter on a sandwich?
Now margarine - Thats disgusting


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I love butter so much so that I will shavefrozen butter and it eat









So butter on meat sandwhiches sounds fine to me


----------



## Melda (Mar 27, 2003)

Totally OT here...but is your user name "W" ???


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

Well, Melda, yes it is, but let me explain.

When I was in 9th grade, I was in a very boring Algebra class, and I decided one afternoon to write the most creative spellings for the alphabet possible. (Ahye, Bhi, Si, etc.) When I got to W, I wrote "dubylyu," and decided it was such a cool word that I would name my firstborn daughter Dubylyu. My boyfriend at the time (who I was convinced I would marry and thank goodness did not) told me he would never, ever approve of that. So I adopted it as a pseudonymn. A couple of years later, when I was first introduced to the internet, I used it as a screen name and for my first email address. I have never seen anyone else using it and am somewhat attached to it. It has been mine for 10 years now.

So PLEASE do not equate it with "Dubya," or any affiliation with the president, because it is utterly nonpolitical. I was using it long before Bush Jr. was in the White House and his media nickname because widely known. I thought I was the first person in the world to spell out W using d's and y's when I was 15. It was also part of a game my sisters and I would play, in which when we had occasion to use a fake name, we would give uncommonly complicated names to the confused person asking for it. I was "Dubylyu Wy Choughmahn, three y's, three h's."

Back to butter...


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BabyOsMommy*
Sandwiches without butter are weird here in Canada... at least I'm Canadian and it's weird to not put butter on a sandwich.









Can I deduce (or is it induce?) from that statement that you can walk into a Subway sandwich shop in Canada and they actually have butter available for your roast beef sandwich?


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2001)

I grew up with butter on every sandwich, so, I think it is completely normal.

From bologna to Peanut butter and jam. You name it, butter was the base.







(granted it was soy based margerine, but still)


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

Ewww. I have no rational reason for feeling that way. As much as I love butter the thought of it on a meat sandwhich is gross.

Mustard or a teeny bit of mayo is the standard here. Although my dh loves to put butter and ketchup on pasta. I think that is gross too.


----------



## MyBabiesCome1st (Jul 14, 2003)

Um, I thought it was the *only* way to make a sandwich, until I met DH. Really, I grew up that butter went on the bread, period. Then you can add whatever else to the bread you want, like mayo, mustard, ketchup, meat, cheese, peanut butter, etc. But the butter was always there.

Then DH comes along and makes me a sandwich w/o butter and I about freaked. I couldn't believe he would even consider using bread w/o butter for ANYTHING! LOL.

So, yeah, I eat butter on my sandwiches.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:

Sandwiches without butter are weird here in Canada... at least I'm Canadian and it's weird to not put butter on a sandwich.
It's not weird at all here in Canada. It's actually weird not to have butter on a sandwhich of any kind. Dh hates butter on his sandwhich and it's impossible to go anywhere and get a sandwhich without it. You have to special request it. I like a buttered sandwhich. I think it add moisture to the sandwhich. Of course it depends on the sandwhich. I think a pb&j must have butter on the jam side, otherwise the jam makes the bread soggy. I think a roast beef sandwhich must have butter, mayo and a zippy mustard cause it's too dry without. A turkey sandwhich must have mayo and cranberry sauce, but no butter.

I'm really surprised at how many people find it wierd.


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

I agree that the "ewwwwww" reaction (my personal reaction) doesn't make any rational sense. The very idea of butter on a sandwich makes me feel nearly ill, and I really don't think I could force myself to try it. But, I do love butter in general. (Spread thickly on crusty bread... melted on a cinnamon-raison english muffin... mmm...) And I think I'm generally fairly adventurous regarding food. It really is a puzzle. Maybe it would taste great, and exhibit other wonderful qualities. It still strikes me as just plain wrong!


----------



## Naiad (Jul 1, 2005)

It definitely is a Canadian thing, and probably a British thing too. My family (who is both) put butter on all their sandwiches, which I hated and to this day will not put it on a piece of bread - to this dismay of my mother who finds that to be an unnatural way to eat.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Chiming in as a canuck.

I voted "ewww" - but I don't find it uncommon, just gross.

I like mustard or miracle whip on my sandwhich.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

how about gross but everyone I know does it.
my friend makes egg salad with buter instead of mayo. sick.


----------



## De-lovely (Jan 8, 2005)

I used to make peanut butter and butter sandwiches-toast too! Now it makes me wanna uke but I still voted for a normal choice.


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

Why did this get moved to the nutrition forum??

I put it in TAO because it isn't about nutrition, nor is it really, truly about food... it was supposed to provoke some lively debate without being an offensive topic, and be mildly amusing, and settle a lighthearted dispute.

Just because it is ostensibly about butter and its relation to other foods, it MUST go in a food forum? We can't just "chat" about our silly food-related preferences in TAO?

I want it moved back! I think I put it where it belonged in the first place.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

I grew up with "butter" (actually margarine) on every piece of bread, whatever else one did with the bread. PBJ, meat, cinnamon/sugar. I didn't vote cause I wouldn't dream of eating a meat and cheese sandwich, but I have recently cut myself from the marg habit as an attempt to cut my sat fat intake. I'm getting used to it.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I wouldn't personally put butter on a turkey sandwich- for the same reason I wouldn't put cheese on it either! Keeping kosher means keeping meat and dairy separate.

I've put butter on cheese sandwiches, and I've used mayo or margarine on meat sandwiches.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

My MIL doesn't like mayo so she will. I like using it for egg or peanut butter sandwiches.


----------



## RosieTook (Sep 4, 2004)

I don't think it's weird, I grew up with my dad doing it, but I personally think it's gross. I will butter however if I am having a toasted sandwich, but not under other toppings, as in, mayo on one side, butter on the other.

Only on toast though!! My dad would put it on every sandwich, and it was gross that the mustard just kinda sat on top of the butter. Blech!!


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

I think it's vile.

I live in England and used to work at a deli and could barely keep myself from gagging everytime someone wanted a sandwich with butter. Especially if it's something like chicken curry with butter or tuna with butter or just cheddar cheese and butter. Nastiness.

I'm a mustard girl, myself.


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla*
I wouldn't personally put butter on a turkey sandwich- for the same reason I wouldn't put cheese on it either! Keeping kosher means keeping meat and dairy separate.

I've put butter on cheese sandwiches, and I've used mayo or margarine on meat sandwiches.

But would you put pareve butter-substitute (non-hydrogenated of course!) on a turkey sandwich? If you were going to have pareve "cheeze" with turkey, what spread would you use?

How about veggie-turkey with cheese and butter?

I've been to enough Kosher restaurants to know there's a cheat for every non-Kosher dish out there!


----------



## bird_verde (May 31, 2005)

My great-grandparets were from Germany. They always put butter on a sandwich. I spent a couple summers in Germany and it seems that butter was always on any sandwich. I don't alway put butter on a sandwich but, it reminds me a lot of my childhood - a comfort food.


----------



## jake&zaxmom (May 12, 2004)

butter on a sandwich-yum...thick, homemade whole wheat bread lightly buttered, turkey breast sliced so thin that you can see through it, crisp red leaf lettuce and cold cucumber -add bacon and you've got the perfect sandwich

a few Sun Chips or Triscuits, icy cold water to drink...excuse me for a moment-I need to dash out to the market


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BabyOsMommy*
Sandwiches without butter are weird here in Canada... at least I'm Canadian and it's weird to not put butter on a sandwich.

















:
Definitely strange not to put butter on (kinda like how we take our shoes off when we enter houses and Americans I know think that's strange). Especially if the bread is more than 1 day old. Frankly, I can't stand sandwiches without butter. I even put it on egg salad or tuna salad. "A sandwich just isn't a sandwich without [butter]". You know, the more I think about it, the more I think that the colder the climate, the more fat necessary in one's diet. Hmmmmm.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Huh?I thought that's NORMAL? Or is it because I'm not american?I had no idea americans don't put butter!What a bummer!


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

Butter is a totally normal thing to put on a sandwich if you are a Norwegian, like me.


----------

